# livebearers attaking tetras



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

My silver molly and sunset platy seem to be ganging up on my gold skirt long finned tetras. They are fighting constantly but the tetras are fast and keep their fins away. None of my fish even see my guppy's huge tail but rather to fight my tetras. Why is this happening and can i stop it. I've tried filling a dental needle with water and sending jets of water at the livebearers when ever they go near the tetras but it's not really helping


----------



## ScubaKid1 (Jan 22, 2005)

how big is ur tank?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

10 gallon with 2 tetras a molly a platy and a guppy


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

10 gallon with 2 tetras a molly a platy and a guppy


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The molly is probably bored or frustrated and is bugging the tetras. The tetras need to be in a school and the livebearers prefer 3 females to 1 male.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

now its all settled doen and everyone lives in peace, the tetras aviod each other and a pretty indepentent. I pick the tank so the everything will grow to be about the same size


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Were any of them new in the tank?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes she had just added the tetras


----------

